# It's a.........



## Jaimekaye

What is it, a boy or girl? (14 weeks and 4 days)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Jaimekaye

14 weeks 4 day nub shot!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 57


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I'm going to guess boy as the nub points more upand the first picture looks like a willy! But I'm no expert! When do you plan to find out?


----------



## WantaBelly

It's a boy


----------



## Dream.dream

It's a boy at 14 weeks it not a nub anymore it's not parts congrats


----------



## Jaimekaye

We will find out July 8th, the suspense is driving me crazy!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Boy!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hes without a doubt a little boy :)! Congrats xx


----------



## angelandbump

:blue: xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Boy x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'd say boy too going from the first photo xXx


----------



## Fruitymeli

I think boy


----------



## Sunshine.

I guess boy :) x


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Boy xx


----------



## mizzyb

Thats a boy for sure!


----------



## 123Deirdre

First photo...definitely boy!


----------



## lulu1981

The 1st pic looks like a potty shot, id say boy for def!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs A

:blue:


----------



## staceyjc18

yup I agree defo a little boy! Congrats x


----------



## maybebaby3

:blue:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Boy!


----------



## kate1984

Definately a boy, lennon's scan looked the same! Congrats


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:blue: Congrats! xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Boy!


----------



## 4boys1girl

all pics look boy. skull looks boy too :)


----------

